# Hamster names?



## Glitter313 (Aug 15, 2017)

I recently purchased this little guy and can't think of a name for him, I was thinking an old fashioned boys name or something? Please give me ideas!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

He is so cute! 

Snow / Snowy
Casper


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Bill. Call him Bill.


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

Oh I like Casper!

Our are Hodor (unfortunately he passed away yesterday at the grand old age of 4) , Hershey, Joey and Gerald.


----------



## BrittanyTheFox (Aug 29, 2017)

Glitter313 said:


> I recently purchased this little guy and can't think of a name for him, I was thinking an old fashioned boys name or something? Please give me ideas!


He looks very similar to my Syrian, *Lunar*!


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

If you want an old-fashioned name, I think Bernard or Bertie would suit him.


----------

